# Which Canadian State offers more Software IT jobs ?



## Akarsh (Aug 5, 2015)

Which Canadian State offers more Software IT jobs like Developer, Tester, BA , Project Manager etc. ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

None. 

There are no "States" in Canada, only "Provinces." Australia has "States." Canada _is *not*_ a part of Australia and Australia has no bearing on life in Canada. 

Please try to make an effort to learn about Canada before you apply to come here and please get this _important_ terminology right if/when you come to Canada to live/work, otherwise it looks like you're not that serious about adapting to life in Canada and are just here to get out of India.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

The best places to look for technology jobs would be Ontario, Alberta, BC, and then possibly Manitoba and Saskatchewan.

I wouldn't recommend the east coast because of the weather and also the lack of jobs overall, if you were to lose a job there for any reason. (I'm from the east coast.)

Hope that helps!



Akarsh said:


> Which Canadian State offers more Software IT jobs like Developer, Tester, BA , Project Manager etc. ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Akarsh said:


> Which Canadian State offers more Software IT jobs like Developer, Tester, BA , Project Manager etc. ?



Canada does not have states, it has provinces. If you are considering moving to a country shouldn't you at least have the most basic of knowledge about it?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Akarsh said:


> Which Canadian State offers more Software IT jobs like Developer, Tester, BA , Project Manager etc. ?


Probably Ontario - in and around Toronto.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Akarsh said:


> Which Canadian State offers more Software IT jobs like Developer, Tester, BA , Project Manager etc. ?



I trust Ontario is having maximum IT jobs.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I know people who have IT jobs in Ontario, Alberta as well as Saskatchewan. In the end it all boils down to two factors:-
1. Do you have the right skills for the job you're applying to?
2. Do they need people with your skills (keeping in mind preference for Canadian work experience / education)?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And also: how many people are applying for the same job? Lots of IT jobs in Toronto, also lots of people who want that job in Toronto. ;-)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

EVHB said:


> And also: how many people are applying for the same job? Lots of IT jobs in Toronto, also lots of people who want that job in Toronto. ;-)


Also lots of people in Vancouver/Victoria who would be happy to have that job as well.


----------



## scrappygal (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd say Vancouver BC or Toronto ON be advised though that it may sound like you are making a ton of money, but housing and cost of living in those two locations is very, very high.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

How is the Canadian market in SAP technology?
Any of the immigrants here has any experience in finding a management job in IT industry? Please share.
for example Project Manager.. 

*****BTW, wonderful responses by members. That's How humans respond to imprecise questions. They understand, empathize and Respond**************


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

viv101 said:


> How is the Canadian market in SAP technology?



There is no such thing as a Canadian market. Canada is the second largest country in the world so the job market will vary widely from region to region.


----------

